# Looking for OSTA Rx??? loggers!



## heavyiron (Apr 10, 2012)

A brand new product from IronMagLabs needs loggers!*
OSTA Rx??? - SARM*









*-Non-hormonal Anabolic Compound*
-Increases Lean Muscle Mass
-Promotes Fat Loss
-Promotes Recovery
-Increases Libido
-Safe for Males & Females
-Can be used for PCT and Bridging  


*Selective Androgen Receptor Modulator (SARM)* 

*((2S)-3-(4-cyanophenoxy)-N-[4-cyano-3-(trifluoromethyl)phenyl]-2-hydroxy-2-methylpropanamide) * 

Dosing: 3 caps daily in divided doses.

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Osta Rx

Loggers have to be experienced lifters. IronMagLabs is looking for the  loggers to use 3 caps per day for  4 weeks. You must start the log in  this forum BEFORE May 1st. You  must have OVER 300 posts at IM and be an  adult of at least 21 years old.

Preferably loggers must use this product on its own. Female and male loggers welcomed.

Please post in this thread why you should be considered for logging this *product for free*.                         ​


----------



## twotuff (Apr 10, 2012)

I posted in your thread over on MD!!


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Stats
Age:21
Height: 5ft 10
Weight: 83.3kgs
Training exp: 4 years
Goal: cutting to atleast 10%
Natural

I have recently just started a thread about trying a test booster as although i am only 21 and test levels should be at it's highest i feel compared to when i was 18-19 levels have decreased..I have started a Journal which i am updating daily...and would appreciate giving a detailed log of OSTA RX on its own to see if IML products live up to all the logs that i have followed since day 1 of andro rx.

Many thanks


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome.. I can't wait to follow the logs.  Wish I wasn't running anything right now, so I could partake.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 10, 2012)

United States loggers only please.


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 10, 2012)

DAMN BRO! Orbit are my friend


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 10, 2012)

I think I would make a good logger. I have 11 years of lifting experience and have already more than doubled my body size. I'm posting on here every day, recoming from 12% to 10% bodyfat, a range where changes are very visible. Lift 5 times a day, not powerlifting, strictly bodybuilding type training. I've used a few of your supplements before including DMZ and halo, and I use your advanced cycle support all the time and believe it's the main cause for my bad blood pressure now being great blood pressure.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 10, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> I think I would make a good logger. I have 11 years of lifting experience and have already more than doubled my body size. I'm posting on here every day, recoming from 12% to 10% bodyfat, a range where changes are very visible. Lift 5 times a day, not powerlifting, strictly bodybuilding type training. I've used a few of your supplements before including DMZ and halo, and I use your advanced cycle support all the time and believe it's the main cause for my bad blood pressure now being great blood pressure.



PM me a ship addy brother.

We still need more loggers.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 10, 2012)

Can't believe people aren't jumping all over this.

I'd log it but I'm off cycle right now and I wouldn't want to use it without test.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 10, 2012)

great opportunity !!


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, this looks like a really solid product. Good luck to those who enter. Wish I hadn't spent 5yrs in South America so I could have built up my postcount instead.


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 10, 2012)

I lift 6 days a week -  decent weights for decent reps - finishing up my pct/break after my Super Dmz/Halo Ext run. I am over 50, but I still lift like a bull, and I figure; if it works for me it will definitely work for the young'uns!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 10, 2012)

New product looks good! I'm sure you will get some good bros to log this for ya


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 10, 2012)

In to see logs


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 10, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> I lift 6 days a week -  decent weights for decent reps - finishing up my pct/break after my Super Dmz/Halo Ext run. I am over 50, but I still lift like a bull, and I figure; if it works for me it will definitely work for the young'uns!


sorry - just saw that you need 300 posts - I do have over 20 years training experience, so if you decide to loosen up this rule, I'm all in! My diet and training are on point....


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 11, 2012)

i would like to tset this.i am a long time vet


----------



## Ahrnold (Apr 11, 2012)

Would love to log this...Ive done every ph/oral aas in the book in the past and have been an avid lifter for past 12 years or so...Ive even tried MP Ostarine with not much luck so I'd like to see how this compares.

Let me know, thanks!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 11, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> sorry - just saw that you need 300 posts - I do have over 20 years training experience, so if you decide to loosen up this rule, I'm all in! My diet and training are on point....





BIGBEN2011 said:


> i would like to tset this.i am a long time vet





Ahrnold said:


> Would love to log this...Ive done every ph/oral aas in the book in the past and have been an avid lifter for past 12 years or so...Ive even tried MP Ostarine with not much luck so I'd like to see how this compares.
> 
> Let me know, thanks!



Ok guys,

Send me ship addys via PM for the Osta rx. I need detailed logs here at IM for the product.

Thanks!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 11, 2012)

Looking forward to reading Osta Rx logs!


----------



## jwa (Apr 11, 2012)

Solid deal. I've already got one bottle of OSTA Rx and plan on grabbing another but a free bottle would be nice . However, I don't have nearly 300 posts here so best of luck to you guys! 

For what's it worth I am running a log on here at: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/160665-jwas-osta-rx-log.html


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 12, 2012)

We NEED some female loggers also please!


----------



## 200+ (Apr 12, 2012)

Man, I just started my Osta today


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 12, 2012)

hows this on the liver? ill do it if you need more loggers sounds like a good time


----------



## Angelstar (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi...I am new!! Jus started with labpe n thanks to pittsburgh63..he told me to follow this post! I had been following studies on osterine n was considering trying it out a month ago!!  It would be awesome to try it out!!! I am preparing for a show. I am 25 weeks out atm..my second show! Lol..I want to give it my best this time around.please tell me what do I need to do 
..


----------



## Angelstar (Apr 13, 2012)

Why should I be considered to try it for free?! Because..I say..pretty please please!! I am so keen that as soon as I read about it..even while I am camping.I m onto it!! 
On a more serious note..I need all the help I can get! I had been training 3 years now and I had never try anything other then training hard core and eating clean 24/7..(well..most times..ha ha)..in the next 12 weeks
I want to go optimal and all out..and try my best to see the outcome at the end of my hard work...


----------



## ryansm (Apr 13, 2012)

I am on it now and will post a review


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 15, 2012)

What's the recommended dose for women?


----------



## Ahrnold (Apr 16, 2012)

Got mine, started yesterday, will keep log and any results...using the recommended dose 3 caps per day.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 16, 2012)

Guys,

Please start a log with "Osta rx" in the thread title when you start taking the product. We need all logs started by May 1st at the latest.

Thanks


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 16, 2012)

Is 4 weeks long enough, would there be any benefit for running it for 6-8 weeks, and how long till you should start seeing any effects?


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 16, 2012)

So pumped for this!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 17, 2012)

hey heavy do we need to take this alone or could we stack it with like the new super-dmx?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 17, 2012)

and yes i did read where you said you would like us to use this alone i was just wondering since the super-dmx is made by the same company and is all so new if you would like to see results of these two stacked i all ready have a unopened bottle of super -dmx so but eithier way i am good to go.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 17, 2012)

All logger slots have been filled.

Thanks!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 17, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> and yes i did read where you said you would like us to use this alone i was just wondering since the super-dmx is made by the same company and is all so new if you would like to see results of these two stacked i all ready have a unopened bottle of super -dmx so but eithier way i am good to go.



Solo please.

Thanks!


----------



## hill450 (Apr 17, 2012)

Damnit! Getting ready to start PCT and would have been nice to log on if it helped keep my gains


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 17, 2012)

got mine - gonna start logging sunday - working out the details of my training plan (as much as planning is possible) - hope to really push some limits - very excited!


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 19, 2012)

would there be any benefit for running it for 6-8 weeks, and how long till you should start seeing any effects?

Also i have read that ostarine is slightly liver toxic, do you recommend taking a Liver support supp?


----------

